# Eheim wet dry canister vs. Chinese serendipity



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

This is a post about the logic "If I see someting happeing by itself how can I make it happe?"

For some time I played with an Eheim wet dry filter to see how exactly that gizmo works. To me it seemed like a horrible idea - one extra hose, noise of air mixing with water, periodic changes in the noise the thing makes, small canister.... I dind't like it and gave it away.

The other day I disconnected an $30 Chinese canister filter. I ran the filter from a bucket on my front porch. It was sucking air. Meaning that when it runs a lot of air bubbles get incorporated in the water inside the filter. I could see them through the fake Eheim-green canister. Most likely the main gasket lets air in.

The strange part is that when I stop the filter it does not leak! Over time it sucks so much air that it gets progressively empty. You could say that the main gasket moves and lets air in or seals as it's supposed to. But that is hardly the case - the gasket is Eheim style and it is embedded in the filter head. Ridgid rubber inside a channel. Cannot move.

Basically because of bad design the Chinese have made a wet dry filter that incorporates much more air than the Eheim wet/dry, has no extra moving parts like the Eheim, and I got to say it is much more quiet.

I'm not sure I can figure out how all of that happens. It does not make sense at all.

Jebo, got it from Ebay 5 years ago.









--Nikolay


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I think the chinese are on to something, I know there power heads are starting to look like the hydor k power heads, there filters look like eheims,....... and so on and so forth.


----------

